# Help in court



## Alight (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a serious case and believe judge is a travelling man. Please contact me, help me, any suggestions. Made huge mistake and need help please


----------



## David612 (Aug 3, 2019)

Well as you admit you have made a mistake I’d suggest you face up and accept the courts decision and leave any fraternal association out of it.


----------



## Alight (Aug 3, 2019)

I am just searching for assistance sir


----------



## David612 (Aug 3, 2019)

Alight said:


> I am just searching for assistance sir


That’s what your legal aid is for.
Clumsily trying to exploit a possible Masonic affiliation would be awkward for all involved.


----------



## Alight (Aug 3, 2019)

Well thank you sir, I guess the only thing left to say is pray for me


----------

